# Fermentasaurus



## SKBugs (7/4/19)

Has anyone tried this bad boy? If so, how does it rate?


----------



## Kev R (7/4/19)

Have you looked through this site? A lot is devoted to this product both the full version and the one with out the dump valve.(snuby)
I am more than happy with mine (both types)
If you get one ensure you get the latest with the gen 2 dump valve.The gen 1 tends to leak and get blocked.The pressure kit allows you to carbonate wile your brew is still in the ferementer.
Check prices. Keg land have good prices but can't supply.
LHBS had the snuby for $99!!! I think I paid about $70ish through through Keg King.and comes complete with pressure kit.
It is good to be able to see what is happening especially when new to brewing.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/4/19)

Kev R said:


> Have you looked through this site? A lot is devoted to this product both the full version and the one with out the dump valve.(snuby)
> I am more than happy with mine (both types)
> If you get one ensure you get the latest with the gen 2 dump valve.The gen 1 tends to leak and get blocked.The pressure kit allows you to carbonate wile your brew is still in the ferementer.
> Check prices. Keg land have good prices but can't supply.
> ...


They come standard now with the Gen 2 Dump valve, just be sure you have enough room for the Saurus Generation 3


----------



## ABG (8/4/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They come standard now with the Gen 2 Dump valve, just be sure you have enough room for the Saurus Generation 3


I thought the gen 3 is shorter (at least the 27L jobbie).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/4/19)

ABG said:


> I thought the gen 3 is shorter (at least the 27L jobbie).


That's the BrewZilla from China, this is the Aussie made one, quite a few changes and options with it is all I have been able to find out.


----------



## SKBugs (9/4/19)

Does it eliminate the lees ok? I’m thinking for mead and cider.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/4/19)

SKBugs said:


> Does it eliminate the lees ok? I’m thinking for mead and cider.


If you mean by eliminate, will it be able to dump the lees then yes, they are making improvements so it will be interesting to find out what they are.


----------

